# General > Birdwatching >  Buzzard at March Road, Wick

## Bill Fernie

This buzzard has been around here for the past few weeks.  Chasing other small birds and cleaning up any food it can find.

----------


## pat

Great photo Bill.
They certainly clear up.  
Small birds usually head for the trees when buzzards are around - where I live the scorries try to take the buzzards on, fantastic to watch the flying tactics when the buzzards are flying and scorries decide to attack/defend.

----------

